# προσφεύγω - προσφυγή / καταφεύγω - καταφυγή



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2012)

Συμφωνείτε ότι υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά στη χρήση αυτών των ρημάτων και ουσιαστικών; Είχα γράψει «..._χωρίς να καταφύγει στη βιοψία_...» και αποφάσισα να αλλάξω σύνταξη, οπότε ανακάλυψα ότι το _καταφυγή_ δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης θεωρεί ότι το _προσφυγή_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ (προσφυγή: η αναζήτηση διεξόδου, βοήθειας ή προσωπικής κάλυψης (από κάποιον/κάτι) με τη χρήση συγκεκριμένων μέσων), όμως δεν θα έγραφα ποτέ «..._να προσφύγει στη βιοψία..._». Πείτε μου αν έχω δίκιο ή αν κάνω κάπου λάθος στη χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Προσπάθησα να το τεκμηριώσω με τα λήμματα των λεξικών, αλλά τζίφος. :)

Πάντως κι εγώ στη βιοψία θα κατέφευγα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

Η καταφυγή θα έλεγα πως είναι η ύστατη λύση. Προσφεύγεις κάπου προκειμένου να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου κι αν δεν τα καταφέρεις, υπάρχει (ή δεν υπάρχει) η καταφυγή (ξέρω 'γώ... στην προσευχή; )


----------



## Inachus (Jun 23, 2012)

Σαφέστατα είναι συνώνυμα. 
Ωστόσο, κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το "καταφύγει" εδώ δένει καλύτερα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι η διαφορά έγκειται στο ότι προσφεύγουμε σε αρχή, πρόσωπο, φορέα, οργανισμό, κτλ, και όχι σε μέθοδο/πράξη/τρόπο. Απευθυνόμαστε κάπου δηλαδή. Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου και δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα διαφορετικά. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος όμως, διορθώστε με.

Καταφεύγουμε σε σε πράξη, καταφεύγουμε σε τόπο, νομίζω ότι καταφεύγουμε και σε πρόσωπο. Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Δεν έχεις άδικο, Όλι. Και θα πρόσθετα ότι υπάρχει ποιοτική διαφορά όταν προσφεύγουμε σε πρόσωπο (ακόμη στεκόμαστε όρθιοι) ή όταν καταφεύγουμε σε πρόσωπο (ή στα θεία): είμαστε πια κατατρεγμένοι. Ή όχι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν έχεις άδικο, Όλι. Και θα πρόσθετα ότι υπάρχει ποιοτική διαφορά όταν προσφεύγουμε σε πρόσωπο (ακόμη στεκόμαστε όρθιοι) ή όταν καταφεύγουμε σε πρόσωπο (ή στα θεία): είμαστε πια κατατρεγμένοι. Ή όχι;



Νομίζω ναι. Προσφεύγεις για να ζητήσεις κάτι, καταφεύγεις γιατί δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή. Πχ καταφεύγουν στη βιοψία γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξίσου αποτελεσματική μη παρεμβατική μέθοδος. Καταφεύγουν σε σοφιστείες γιατί δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Στο _Ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη_ γράφει:

*καταφεύγω, προσφεύγω.* Οι σημασίες των δύο ρημάτων είναι παραπλήσιες και συχνά χρησιμοποιείται το πρώτο στη θέση του δεύτερου.* καταφεύγω* αρχικά σημαίνει πηγαίνω σε έναν τόπο για να βρω σ’ αυτόν προστασία και ασφάλεια, επειδή κινδυνεύω από κάτι ή βρίσκομαι σε δύσκολη θέση (αναζητώ «καταφύγιο»):_ Οι δύο βοσκοί κατέφυγαν κάτω από μια βαλανιδιά, για να προστατευτούν από το ξαφνικό χαλάζι. Ο ληστής κατέφυγε σε μια σπηλιά, για να μην τον βρει το απόσπασμα που τον καταδίωκε. Στη χώρα μας έχουν καταφύγει τελευταία πολλοί λαθρομετανάστες με την ελπίδα ότι θα βρουν καλύτερες συνθήκες ζωής. _Όμως _καταφεύγουμε_ όχι μόνο σε τόπο για προστασία και ασφάλεια αλλά και σε ένα πρόσωπο ή σε άλλη πηγή, για να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια, για να επιλύσουμε κάποιο πρόβλημά μας ή για να βρούμε γαλήνη:_ Είναι βουτηγμένος στα χρέη και θα καταφύγει πάλι στον πατέρα του για δανεικά. Αν δε μας δώσετε αποζημίωση, θα μας αναγκάσετε να καταφύγουμε στα δικαστήρια. Όταν τον πνίγουν οι δυσκολίες της ζωής, καταφεύγει στην κιθάρα του και ηρεμεί._ Το ρήμα* προσφεύγω *λειτουργεί σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο λόγου και σημαίνει απευθύνομαι σε κάποιο πρόσωπο και κυρίως σε κάποιαν αρχή, για να ζητήσω στήριξη — κυρίως «για να βρω το δίκιο μου»:_ Θα προσφύγουμε στον Άρειο Πάγο για να δικαιωθούμε. Μια Ελληνίδα της Πόλης προσέφυγε σε διεθνές δικαστήριο, για να ακυρωθεί η κατάσχεση του σπιτιού της από τις τουρκικές αρχές._


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 23, 2012)

Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα ουσιαστικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείς τα αντίστοιχα ρήματα, έτσι δεν είναι; Η _καταφυγή_ δεν ταιριάζει πάντοτε εκεί που χρησιμοποιείται το _καταφεύγω_, και το ίδιο γίνεται και με το _προσφεύγω_ - ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Χμμ, προσφεύγω, προσδοκώ, προσβλέπω, προσπέφτω... Κάποια συνάφεια των ελπίδων που απεικονίζονται από αυτά τα ρήματα με τη χρήση του προσ- θα πρέπει να υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα ουσιαστικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείς τα αντίστοιχα ρήματα, έτσι δεν είναι;


Νομίζω ότι για ουσιαστικό δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βάλω _προσφυγή_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (και _καταφύγιο_, στο 2ο από τα παραδείγματα που έχει το ΛΚΝ για _καταφυγή_).

*καταφυγή η* : 1. η ενέργεια του καταφεύγω, η αναζήτηση προστασίας ή βοήθειας: _H καταφυγή στα ναρκωτικά δε δίνει τη λύση στα προβλήματά μας._ 2. για κτ. ή για κπ. όπου καταφεύγει κανείς: _H πίστη στο Θεό είναι η στερνή καταφυγή του ανθρώπου_.

Και για ουσιαστικό έχουμε μόνο τον _φυγάδα_ και τον _πρόσφυγα_. Ο _καταφυγάς_ (=δραπέτης, φυγάς) έμεινε πίσω, στα αρχαία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...προσβλέπω...


Άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3057-%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%80%CF%89-vs-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%80%CF%89


----------

